# Pecan wood in Central TX



## claydoh (May 17, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for the warm welcome! I found the forum when I was searching for information on making furniture with pecan. Here's why:

I live in Central Texas, and we had a massive old pecan tree in our backyard that we lost in the drought last year. Well, sort off. All the main branches died and had to be trimmed. The tree guys told us it was rotten in the middle and the whole thing had to come down. When it did, it wasn't rotten. At all.

Now I have a LOT of good pecan wood ready for work. The main reason I signed up was to see if anyone knows of a mill in the area (just north of Austin), or knows of someone who buys wood like this? I have a lot, but I can't use it all. And I don't want to post it on craigslist for someone to chop up into firewood or bbq.

Thanks!

Here are some pictures. They're dark around the edges because it's been raining a lot (which would have saved this tree last year, but oh well…):


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow, I'd like to have some of those smaller limbs to mill on my little band saw. I couldn't do the main trucks but there was a place in the Austin area that processed yard trees. I don't know if it's still around or not, most places don't like to touch yard trees at all!


----------



## rdjack21 (May 21, 2010)

check the materials section on craigslist list I see a couple of mills advertise there. Also ask at the Woodcraft store in Austin they would know.

Just did a quick look an craigslist check this http://austin.craigslist.org/fuo/3010676241.html its in Georgetown but in another of his posts he sated that he can mill on your site as well.

Good luck


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Well, we use a lot of hickory. We buy from Paxton Lumber mostly and pay around 220.00 surfaced and straight lined. Depending on what you would need a BF we would be possibly interested in some of your hickory. However it might not be cost effective to sell to a cabinet shop, whereas you might find a hobby wood worker who might be more willing to pay closer to retail. Feel free to visit my web site or send us a message if you like.

Like already mentioned, you can probably get a guy to bring a tow behind mill to your home and resaw the logs.


----------



## claydoh (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for the quick responses everyone!

rdjack21 - Thanks especially for that link. I knew I'd seen his postings before, but for some reason I couldn't find him on craigslist or online anywhere. Very much appreciated! In fact, he's already emailed me back about it. (and for some fun, check out the 60" chainsaw that he uses in his portable Alaskan chainsaw mill. Some great pics on this site: http://www.wix.com/billstuewe/billswoodshop)

And Dallas, if you're interested, shoot me a private msg and we can probably work something out. As you can tell, I have plenty.

cd


----------



## rdjack21 (May 21, 2010)

Yea I've been drooling all over his site since I looked it up for you. I really need to go and check out all that wood and see how much he wants for some of it. I would prefer to purchase wood from a local mill that I can visit.


----------



## yellabret (May 15, 2012)

look at my thread on "wood porn" and follow that excellent advice from several members here on drying pecan - i learned a lesson for sure.


----------



## Scsmith42 (Jan 26, 2011)

Brandon Berdoll has a sawmill and slabber outside of Austin, and he works with a lot of pecan. He can not only mill your wood; he can dry it as well.

His number is 512-497-5910. Tell him that you're a referral from Scott Smith.


----------

